# Keeping Dogs off furniture.



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, but like toddlers, it has to be while they're doing it or they may not connect the two things.:smile:
I rarely raise my voice, so my animals get really upset when I do. No can needed!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I’ve caught them in the act. I also tried just yelling at them, it only
works for that day, next day they’re at it again...They won’t go near the cans. :smile:

My beagle was afraid of bubble wrap, I used to run a strip of bubble wrap
on the sofa and he wouldn’t go near it. It looked better than coffee cans. :smile:
I’m hoping I can eventually remove the cans.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Dogs respond to consistency - my daughter's dog is allowed on the furniture at her mom's house but not mine. Only took about a week for him to understand and he doesn't even bother at my house any more.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I missed the part where you left the cans.:smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You talking to me? :smile:

They associate the can with things they’re not suppose to do...
For instance they won’t go near the floor plant in the DR with 
the coffee can sitting next to it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My sister did that with coins in a can yrs ago.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm. Interesting tip! 

I had a doggie years ago who, as the Puppy of the Apocalypse, would chew and destroy EVERYTHING she could get her powerful jaws around. (She was a German shepherd.) I've still got a screwdriver the handle of which she mushed in her mouth that I can barely dent with my own feeble choppers. She shredded bags of manure, pillows, clothing, etc., and pulled newly-planted rosebushes out of the ground. 

After a while, she got older and mostly stopped chewing, except the giant beef bones I'd give her to chew on. Wish I knew that penny trick then . . . .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh, no . . . 

Sorry! Devil got into me again. Gonna hide for a while . . . .


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Dropping a thick phone book on the floor is also very effective. When puppies would go into the closet to get a shoe to chew on I would drop the phone book and they quickly became afraid of the closet. 

Tobasco can help with furniture by using it to punish the dog and then smearing it onto furniture legs. It has stopped the chewing completely.


----------



## jyoungs (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow, those are great ideas. If this helps at all, I heard there is a spray that you can put on the items that dogs to avoid that will make your dog stay the item. I'm not exactly sure how it works though or how it affects them though so I think I gotta to do more research.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Calson said:


> . . . Tobasco can help with furniture by using it to punish the dog . . .
> 
> 
> 
> .



What do you mean? Do you give them the Tabasco?


----------



## Micaella (Apr 23, 2020)

This is brilliant advice !!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## bruceb3 (May 5, 2020)

Any pet supply has a product called Bitter Yuck! Seriously. Its a natural product that is so bitter that you need to wash your hands after handling the bottle. You spray it anywhere they chew.


----------



## Taras2 (Jun 28, 2020)

I had a borzoi (2nd largest breed-the gentle giant) and I used empty soda can with some coins in it, and strong tape on the opening. You could put many on furniture. I did raise my voice/tone and said "NO" loudly when I saw my dog near the couch, etc. You are Telling your dog Not Allowed to do this. You are also saying you are the pack leader. Note: If you do not raise your voice and the tone you are asking you dog to please stay off the couch/or your bed. There is a difference. Wasn't long when my dog saw the cans she would just walk away. After about one month, I was able to remove the cans and my dog would stay off and never go on areas I didn't want my dog to go on. 

Funny Story - I went to visit my sister in another state with my very trained dog. She had a little dog that is allowed on her bed. I went food shopping with my sister and when we returned both dogs were sleeping on my sisters bed. My dog saw my sisters dog on her bed and my dog jumped in for a nap. We couldn't stop laughing when we saw this.
Note: my dog went on to take 2nd place in the Westminster dog show.
I would like to inform all dog owners about a "wet coat" for dogs that show people know about and most others do not. I have made most of my wet coats for my dog. I got this terry fabric or something else that would hold water. The dog wears this coat wet but not dripping wet. It keeps the dog cooler when you are walking the dog in the summer, helps to keeps the hair from blowing around the car if you have windows partially open. I had my dog stand and stay, I put a newspaper over my dog and with a marker quickly made a pattern for the wet coat. Cut out the pattern onto my fabric and edged it and used Velcro for the area around the neck and the ends of the strap that went around the stomach. yes i did make like belt loops on the wet coat for the belt to go through. you should get the idea. My dog loved it. 

If you get a chance check out "borzoi on the computer"

If you travel from one state to another with your dog do bring your own water and if you are in another state for longer than you have water gradually mix the 2 together. A dog can get sick from water that is different than what the dog is used to. tip of the day. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for this information about the wet coat.
We have a Boston and last summer there was a day that she got over 
heated and was breathing heavily. 

Breathing Problems With Boston Terriers is a common health problem with this breed....
Because of the dogs short mushed in nose they are classified as a brachycephalic breed.
With this condition the dog has a hard time breathing due to the fact that
the sinus region and palate can be restricted.

I have lots of clothes for her, I particularly have cotton shirts that I could wet 
and use if I see any signs of overheating.
Again, thank you for this useful tip.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The only effective thing I ever found was one of those cushions with a battery powered alarm. Put a tiny bit of weight on it and it made a very loud noise. After it went off once or twice we did not even need to turn it on. The mere site of it on the furniture kept them off.


----------



## Jüska (Jun 29, 2020)

They also make an aerosol deterrent that makes a loud "pssssh" hissing sound when you spray it. I have used it to train my cat to not jump up on certain surfaces. You don't need to spray the animal or even be close to them for the sound to be a deterrent. 

Important to note, it is *more *effective if they don't see you make the loud noise. Some animals can and will figure out that if you're not around to make the noise, they can get away with whatever they want.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My wife doesn’t allow any “filthy” animals in our house (her words). She barely tolerates my being in the house.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Does she let you on the couch?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Does she let you on the couch?


If I cover it and shower first.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

HUH,...does she at least scratch behind your ear?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Keeping dogs off furniture? No way! Cuddling on the sofa with our little guy is one of my most favorite things to do.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree raylo, our pooch and her sister cuddle up on the den sofa with us
all the time.
I don’t let them on the Living room sofa...they run in from outside all full
of mud and jump up on the sofa to look out the window :sad: 

If you lean forward our Jessie will snuggle behind you! :smile:

Also, you’re always guaranteed a willing nap partner :yes:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ours can't be off leash so he doesn't get muddy, but we still keep a blanket on the sofa for him. When we go to her sister's we have to be very careful as she has several leather pieces that are no dog zones.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought a leather sofa for my dog! Leather is great for dogs, I mean real
leather not bonded leather, it’s very strong. We even upholstered two chairs in leather that the dogs go on...cats and leather don’t mix however; they like to
sharpen their claws on the leather sides.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm sure the dog would be fine on these leather chairs. All he would do there is sleep. The woman is just that way about the chairs and it's not worth arguing about.



Two Knots said:


> I bought a leather sofa for my dog! Leather is great for dogs, I mean real
> leather not bonded leather, it’s very strong. We even upholstered two chairs in leather that the dogs go on...cats and leather don’t mix however; they like to
> sharpen their claws on the leather sides.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I bought a leather sofa for my dog! Leather is great for dogs, I mean real
> leather not bonded leather, it’s very strong. We even upholstered two chairs in leather that the dogs go on...cats and leather don’t mix however; they like to
> sharpen their claws on the leather sides.



I had expensive leather furniture & the cats never bothered it. Maybe it has to do with the leather? They didn't like to sit on it & had to have fabric pillows. :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Actually our cat scratched all the sides of our chairs and sofas. 
That’s why we taught ourselves to upholster furniture. :smile:


----------

